# Round four



## robert flynt (Oct 15, 2014)

Round four

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm loving all your pictures, Robert! Thank you for sharing your trip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Robert. Impressive collection of knives. Any backstory here? Were these the gifts to the President?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like it is/was a great trip . Lots to look at and enjoy


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 15, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Thanks for sharing Robert. Impressive collection of knives. Any backstory here? Were these the gifts to the President?


No those pictures are knives made by some of the Japanese knife makers at the Seki show. Kono-san, the chairperson and his son Michiro Kono, the president, were very pleased with the knives I gifted them. Michiro said he would use his to show what beautiful knives can be made out of their product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 15, 2014)

Did ever one notice that the dragon was made completely of knife blades? I thought it was way cool! Sorry I haven't put a comment on ever picture but as slow as I am it would me for ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

If I get time later I will turn your pics right-side up.


----------

